# senz'arte né parte



## maurizioromano

Leggevo "La Sombra del Viento" (in castigliano ed in italiano, per migliorare il mio castigliano da principiante) ed ho incontrato l'espressione castigliana che traduceva "senz'arte né parte"; era carina e faceva rima rima anche in castigliano. Non ho avuto la furbizia di annotarla subito e ora non riesco più a ricordarla. Qualcuno conosce questa espressione?


----------



## 0scar

Es igual, _no ser/no tener_ _arte ni parte_


----------



## sabrinita85

maurizioromano said:


> Leggevo "La Sombra del Viento" (in castigliano ed in italiano, per migliorare il mio castigliano da principiante) ed ho incontrato l'espressione castigliana che traduceva "senz'arte né parte"; era carina e faceva rima rima anche in castigliano. Non ho avuto la furbizia di annotarla subito e ora non riesco più a ricordarla. Qualcuno conosce questa espressione?


Ciao, mi puoi dire la pagina o forse è meglio il capitolo?
Ho il libro in spagnolo ma non mi ricordo dove sta. 
Sono curiosa di vedere l'originale.


----------



## maurizioromano

0scar said:


> Es igual, _no ser/no tener_ _arte ni parte_


Muchas gracias, Oscar, por tu contestaciòn.
Sin embargo es posible que hay tanbièn otro modismo. Me parece demasiado raro que no me acordaba de un modismo tan semejante al que se utiliza en mi propio idioma... 



sabrinita85 said:


> Ciao, mi puoi dire la pagina o forse è meglio il capitolo?
> Ho il libro in spagnolo ma non mi ricordo dove sta.
> Sono curiosa di vedere l'originale.


Non ricordo le "coordinate" ma ho già girato la tua stessa richiesta ad un'amica che sta leggendo il romanzo in italiano. Appena so qualcosa ti invio un messaggio privato. Intanto ringrazio oscar per la sua risposta.


----------



## 0scar

No se como la habrán traducido en el libro pero de  esto no hay duda.

*no ser, *o* no tener, arte **ni parte en *algo.
*1. *locs. verbs. No intervenir en ello de ningún modo
_Real Academia Española ©

_También se podría decir_ *sin comerla ni berberla* _o usar alguna otra expresión pero...


----------



## maurizioromano

0scar said:


> No se como la habrán traducido en el libro pero de  esto no hay duda.
> 
> *no ser, *o* no tener, arte **ni parte en *algo.
> *1. *locs. verbs. No intervenir en ello de ningún modo
> _Real Academia Española ©
> 
> _También se podría decir_ *sin comerla ni berberla* _o usar alguna otra expresión pero...


¡Nunca tuve dudas acerca de tu contestación, Oscar, y agradezco tu contestación una vez más! Es probable que me equivoco y que me acuerdo mal. De todos modos pide a una amiga mía que está leyendo "La Sombra del Viento" en italiano que me diga en cuál capitulo encuentre el modismo del que hablamos así que podré leerlo otra vez en castellano. Si hay algo diferente de lo que nos enseña la RAE, lo escribiré.

Acerca di "_*sin comerla ni beberla*_" hay otro hilo muy interesante.


----------



## Neuromante

maurizioromano said:


> ¡Nunca tuve dudas acerca de tu contestación, Oscar, y agradezco tu contestación una vez más! Es probable que me equivoque y lo recuerde mal. De todos modos pediré a una amiga mía que se está leyendo "La Sombra del Viento" en italiano que me diga en qué capitulo encuentré (Mejor sería "Se encuentra") el modismo del que hablamos así que podré leerlo otra vez en castellano. Si hay algo diferente de lo que nos enseña la RAE, lo escribiré.
> 
> Acerca di "_*sin comerla ni beberla*_" hay otro hilo muy interesante.


 Espero no te importe, son fallos e gramática


----------



## maurizioromano

Gracias, Neuromante.


----------



## maurizioromano

sabrinita85 said:


> Ciao, mi puoi dire la pagina o forse è meglio il capitolo?
> Ho il libro in spagnolo ma non mi ricordo dove sta.
> Sono curiosa di vedere l'originale.


Ciao, Sabrinita.
La mia amica mi ha dato finalmente le "coordinate" della edizione italiana, dalle quali sono risalito alle coordinate della edizione in castigliano, che ti indico qui di seguito:
*Capitolo 44, pagina 422 della edizione in brossura Planeta.*
La frase è_*
"Un marido sin oficio ni beneficio"*_
Che è stata tradotta nella edizione italiana in
_*"Un marito senz'arte né parte"*_
Ciao.


----------



## maurizioromano

0scar said:


> No se como la habrán traducido en el libro pero de  esto no hay duda.
> 
> *no ser, *o* no tener, arte **ni parte en *algo.
> *1. *locs. verbs. No intervenir en ello de ningún modo
> _Real Academia Española ©
> 
> _También se podría decir_ *sin comerla ni berberla* _o usar alguna otra expresión pero...


En italiano_* "senz'arte né parte"*_ no quiere decir _*"No intervenir en ello de ningún modo",*_ que es más o menos como _*"sin beberla ni comerla".  *_
Lo que queremos decir en Italia con_* "senz'arte né parte" *_es _*"no tener ninguna capacidad, ninguna virtud y ningún patrimonio"*_; creo que en ese caso tenemos que traducirlo con _*"Sin oficio ni beneficio"*_ , como lo he encontrado en "La Sombra Del Viento"


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que no corresponden. Al menos en español son diferentes.

Sería más apropiado "Buono a nulla"
Esa expreción se usa para alguien sin trabajo ni medios de subsistencia. Y en este caso muy posiblemente para referirse a alguien que no cuenta para nada. Seguramente el traductor no encontró nada que se adecuara.

(Sí estás en el foro, no me pegues, por favor)


----------



## maurizioromano

Neuromante said:


> Creo que no corresponden. Al menos en español son diferentes.
> 
> Sería más apropiado "Buono a nulla"
> Esa expreción se usa para alguien sin trabajo ni medios de subsistencia. Y en este caso muy posiblemente para referirse a alguien que no cuenta para nada. Seguramente el traductor no encontró nada que se adecuara.
> 
> (Sí estás en el foro, no me pegues, por favor)


No he entendido bien. Si quieres decir que "_*Sin oficio ni beneficio*_" es como decir_* "sin trabajo ni medios de subsistencia"*_ entonces en italiano es exactamente _*"senz'arte né parte"*_. Digo otra vez que _*"senz'arte né parte", *_en italiano, no es como decir _*"sin beberla ni comerla"*_ y por lo tanto no es como decir  _*"sin arte ni parte"*_en castellano.
_*"Buono a nulla"*_ seria también otra buena traducción di_* "sin oficio ni beneficio"*_ pero mucho menos  irónico, como en vez lo es el estilo de Ruiz Zafón.


----------



## rocamadour

maurizioromano said:


> _*"Buono a nulla"*_ seria también otra buena traducción di_* "sin oficio ni beneficio"*_ pero mucho menos  irónico, como en vez lo es el estilo de Ruiz Zafón.



Concordo. 
[P.S. Anche se non sono io la traduttrice di _La sombra del viento..._  V. post # 11]


----------



## Antpax

maurizioromano said:


> No he entendido bien. Si quieres decir que "_*Sin oficio ni beneficio*_" es como decir_* "sin trabajo ni medios de subsistencia"*_ entonces en italiano es exactamente _*"senz'arte né parte"*_. Digo otra vez que _*"senz'arte né parte", *_en italiano, no es como decir _*"sin beberla ni comerla"*_ y por lo tanto no es como decir _*"sin arte ni parte"*_en castellano.
> _*"Buono a nulla"*_ seria también otra buena traducción di_* "sin oficio ni beneficio"*_ pero mucho menos irónico, como en vez lo es el estilo de Ruiz Zafón.


 
Hola:

Parece ser que hay que tener cuidado con "sin arte ni parte" y su traducción italiana que son "falsos amigos", que dicen en inglés. Creo que hay que explicar una cosilla, al menos en español. En español "sin arte ni parte" no es lo mismo que "sin comerlo ni beberlo". Más o menos es una cosa así:

"Sin oficio ni beneficio", como habéis dicho, se usa para describir una persona que no tiene trabajo, ni estudios, ni medios para ganarse la vida.

"Sin arte ni parte" se usa para describir a personas o instituciones que no pintan nada, que no pueden influir en lo que se está haciendo. P. ej: Los trabajadores no tenemos ni arte ni parte en las decisiones económicas. 

"Sin comerlo ni beberlo" se usa cuando te ves en una situación en la que no quieres estar y, posiblemente, no tengas que estar. P. ej: Pasaba por allí y, sin comerlo ni beberlo, me vi metido en medio de una pelea.

Espero que os ayude.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## maurizioromano

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Parece ser que hay que tener cuidado con "sin arte ni parte" y su traducción italiana que son "falsos amigos", que dicen en inglés. Creo que hay que explicar una cosilla, al menos en español. En español "sin arte ni parte" no es lo mismo que "sin comerlo ni beberlo". Más o menos es una cosa así:
> 
> "Sin oficio ni beneficio", como habéis dicho, se usa para describir una persona que no tiene trabajo, ni estudios, ni medios para ganarse la vida.
> 
> "Sin arte ni parte" se usa para describir a personas o instituciones que no pintan nada, que no pueden influir en lo que se está haciendo. P. ej: Los trabajadores no tenemos ni arte ni parte en las decisiones económicas.
> 
> "Sin comerlo ni beberlo" se usa cuando te ves en una situación en la que no quieres estar y, posiblemente, no tengas que estar. P. ej: Pasaba por allí y, sin comerlo ni beberlo, me vi metido en medio de una pelea.
> 
> Espero que os ayude.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


¡Nos ayuda, nos ayuda!..
Has sido muy claro, Antpax... y sí, aquí tenemos un problema de "falsos amigos". Tus explicaciones para mi confirman la validez de mi opinión y además ahora para mi es muy clara la diferencia  entre *"sin arte ni parte"* (en el sentido español) y _*"sin beberlo ni comerlo"*_, que antes me parecían  casi la misma cosa. Muchissimas gracias.


----------

